# Need Pictures of Bobcat and Pheasant Mount



## ppope (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm looking to mount a big bobcat with a male pheasant.  Does anyone have a good suggestion or pictures of your mounts?  Someone told me that the bobcats look better with quail and that I should do the pheasant by himself.  I'm taking them to the taxidermist next week.


----------



## deerslayer77 (Feb 1, 2008)

*coyote pheasant mount*

try this its close http://fortnertaxidermy.com/g_2.1.html


----------



## ppope (Feb 1, 2008)

Man I really like that one.  I love the position of the quail.  Do you think a pheasant would be to big?


----------



## YOUNGGUNZ (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a pic on GON forum - bragging board about 1/2 way down called "this is one big bobcat".  Its a bobcat with a pheasant. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 2, 2008)

Go to google and type in bobcat taxidermy. then click on the top on images. You'll get pages of them. Heres one.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 2, 2008)

*Here's Mine*

There was another one posted about (2) weeks ago that was absolutely beautiful. 
I think the nose is too pink on mine and someday I'm gonna take the grass out of their rows and clump them up a bit.
I insisted on the quail cause it's smaller and more natural to GA than a pheasant


----------



## mshipman (Feb 3, 2008)

not a good picture but here's one


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 4, 2008)

Bird Man said:


> not a good picture but here's one



I like the deer head light switch cover in the background


----------



## ppope (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.  I really like all of the mounts.


----------

